# Leon Powe...



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

He is a wide-bodied PF that I think we should look at if he comes out for this years draft...He is kind of 'under the radar' right now but he is going to make a presence come tourney time (Yes, Cal as of right now is tournament bound)....I think overall he is more developed then any of the other PF in this years draft class..He has excellent moves around the basket and is strong as an ox down low to add to a good mid-range jump shot...He kind of reminds me of an Ike Diogu of last year who was kind of hidden in the obscurity of all the crappy players around him...He would be a great guy to team up with and rotate with Z-Bo and could even play spot minutes at the 3 if need be....

With the losses adding up, I'm getting more and more excited with the upcoming draft and have been doing some scouting of my own....


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I like the guy alot too, but not with our pick. I hope we can trade Detroits pick and our 2nd rounder for a mid 1st and grab a bruiser like Powe. I think he may even end up being better than Ike. He actually reminds me alot of Zach, but I doubt he will ever be a 20/10 guy.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> He actually reminds me alot of Zach, but I doubt he will ever be a 20/10 guy.


He's 10 times more athletic than Zach......


what makes you think he will never be a 20/10 guy?....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> He's 10 times more athletic than Zach......
> 
> 
> what makes you think he will never be a 20/10 guy?....


Athleticism doesn't automatically translate to overall skill. Outlaw's 20 times more athletic than Zach but he'll never average 20/10.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll have to watch for a game with him on and do some scouting, thanks for the tip :banana:


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Powe is okay but if you want star POWER get JJ Redick he is a future superstar and will lead whichever team drafts him to multiple NBA titles.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I still say it's all about LaMarcus Aldridge or Tyrus Thomas. Then grab Reddick with a trade up into the 1st round


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Powe is okay but if you want star POWER get JJ Redick he is a future superstar and will lead whichever team drafts him to multiple NBA titles.



Put down the crack pipe, and step away from the keyboard.... :eek8: 

:biggrin:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

He's way too injury prone - missed almost all of last season at Cal and a good chunk of this one as well. He's putting up good numbers in a PAC-10 Conference that is very short on quality big men.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> what makes you think he will never be a 20/10 guy?....



You know there aren't many 20/10 players in the entire league. I see you like him, but to say he is capable of putting 20/10 is predicting he will be a star in the league.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

The best NBA prospect in college basketball currently is Shawne Williams of Memphis. My opinion is that this draft is weak, but this is the one guy I think can hit it big-time in the NBA now.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Athleticism doesn't automatically translate to overall skill. Outlaw's 20 times more athletic than Zach but he'll never average 20/10.


Nor did I say it did..

He compared Powe to Zach and I said there games aren't anything alike, Powe is much more athletic than Zach is...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> The best NBA prospect in college basketball currently is Shawne Williams of Memphis. My opinion is that this draft is weak, but this is the one guy I think can hit it big-time in the NBA now.


I agree, he's one of the best.

I don't think he's the ONLY star in the draft though. Andrea Bargnani looks like an absolute stud right now.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

there are gems in every draft you just have to find them


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Nor did I say it did..
> 
> He compared Powe to Zach and I said there games aren't anything alike, Powe is much more athletic than Zach is...


Your two statements:



> He's 10 times more athletic than Zach......
> 
> 
> what makes you think he will never be a 20/10 guy?....


This makes it seem like you're implying that because Zach has been a 20/10 guy and Powe is more athletic than Zach, Powe thus shouldn't have any troubles averaging 20/10 because of his athleticism. That's just me though.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> He is a wide-bodied PF that I think we should look at if he comes out for this years draft...He is kind of 'under the radar' right now but he is going to make a presence come tourney time (Yes, Cal as of right now is tournament bound)....I think overall he is more developed then any of the other PF in this years draft class..He has excellent moves around the basket and is strong as an ox down low to add to a good mid-range jump shot...He kind of reminds me of an Ike Diogu of last year who was kind of hidden in the obscurity of all the crappy players around him...He would be a great guy to team up with and rotate with Z-Bo and could even play spot minutes at the 3 if need be....
> 
> With the losses adding up, I'm getting more and more excited with the upcoming draft and have been doing some scouting of my own....


I thought we were trading all of our picks to get Morrison?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I like what I see from Powe.... but his injuries scare me. What kind of injuries were they? 
And Tyrus Thomas.... something about him scares me. I like what I see.....but something throws me a caution sign. I guess it's that he reminds me of Stromile Swift. He seems like he plays off of athleticism and size alone and doesn't really have the intangibles and basketball IQ down yet Now, he is young and could gain those things.....but you can never know that. I would rather draft someone that already shows those qualities.
In this draft... I really like Adam Morrison and Sheldon Williams and Dee Brown. 
I see all of them as just pure winners. Sheldon puts up good numbers, and some say he is undersized and also that he doesn't play great man on man defense. But, when I see him I see a hardworking talented and intelligent player. I might be alone, but I expect Sheldon to be a very good player in the NBA. And I am fine with being the only who thinks that....
I see the same qualities in Dee and Adam. Both are winners with incredible drive and a great overall knowledge of basketball. I think Dee will end up getting passed by a lot of people ala Delonte and Jameer and Chris Duhon, but will end up being a damned fine starting PG who helps his team win.
And Adam....well this has been discussed to death. I like him.

Prunetang


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> I thought we were trading all of our picks to get Morrison?


When did I say that we should trade _all_ of our picks for Morrison?......We should draft him with our top pick and then use the Detroit to pick a good defensive minded big man to push Zach....

However, if Morrison is gone by our pick we have to look at different options..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Your two statements:
> 
> 
> 
> This makes it seem like you're implying that because Zach has been a 20/10 guy and Powe is more athletic than Zach, Powe thus shouldn't have any troubles averaging 20/10 because of his athleticism. That's just me though.




I was talking about the comparison of players style in games....not a comparison of how effective they are in the league....

Powe's game is much more athletic and explosive around the basket....

Zach game is more based around smoothness and using his size to beast people around....


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I agreee that Powe is much more athletic, but when a player that relies so greatly on hops like he does has nagging injuries, it isnt a good sign. See Kenyon Martin. No way would I use a top 5 pick on him honestly.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Powe with 30 points and 10 rebounds tonight vs. Arizona...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Powe with 30 points and 10 rebounds tonight vs. Arizona...


Powe looks like he's playin' against grade school kids. Dude is a beast--"a man amongst boys," if you will. I don't care if he only measures in at 6'8" this summer, the guy can play a MEAN game of b-ball.

His teammate, DeVon Hardin--who's considerably bigger/younger, yet not nearly as refined--looks like a potential stud, too.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Powe may be under the radar now, but if he declares, he won't sneak by too many teams come June. There's no way we take him with our lotto pick, and I'd be shocked if he's there at #30.

Love the kid though.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Powe is okay but if you want star POWER get JJ Redick he is a future superstar and will lead whichever team drafts him to multiple NBA titles.


btw, nice duke avatar...a little biased?


reddick's game doesnt translate to NBA championships. you gotta be kidding me. hes nice, but he is going to be overpowered in the league, and we need big bodies right now. not ANOTHER guard.

that is why this penny trade makes ZERO sense to me.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> btw, nice duke avatar...a little biased?


We haven't had a draft thread yet where someone hasn't over-hyped a player from a school they're madly in love with. 

I have to agree with you that JJ won't be a superstar, but he could be a great role player on a team with a big man who is always getting doubled and tripled down low.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> We haven't had a draft thread yet where someone hasn't over-hyped a player from a school they're madly in love with.


If your alluding to me over-hyping Morrison...take a look around and look at what other media pundits are saying about him and his draft status...


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> btw, nice duke avatar...a little biased?
> 
> 
> reddick's game doesnt translate to NBA championships. you gotta be kidding me. hes nice, but he is going to be overpowered in the league, and we need big bodies right now. not ANOTHER guard.
> ...


Not many guys translate to NBA championships - maybe a handfull in the history of the game. Reddick isn't even close to that type of guy. But don't be surpised to see him play well in the league. I used to think he was just a pure shooter who couldn't get his own shot, actually I still do (against NBA defenders anyway) He's gotton better at finishing plays around the basket though. And he's not as one dimensional as say, former Dukie T. Langdon. He'll be a solid player, not a great one.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Not just you Zagfan...The past few years Jones, Jackson, Rid, and even David Lucus have all been over-hyped on this bored. We also had a Husky fan talking up Nate Robinson to no end last year come draft time. 

I personally don't put much credit into what the so called "experts" are saying because many experts said Kwame was a lock at #1, Olwakandi was a solid pick, etc etc. 

Here's to hoping Portland gets the best player in the draft (maybe that will be Morrison)!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> Not just you Zagfan...The past few years Jones, Jackson, Rid, and even David Lucus have all been over-hyped on this bored. We also had a Husky fan talking up Nate Robinson to no end last year come draft time.
> 
> I personally don't put much credit into what the so called "experts" are saying because many experts said Kwame was a lock at #1, Olwakandi was a solid pick, etc etc.
> 
> Here's to hoping Portland gets the best player in the draft (maybe that will be Morrison)!


Not sure if you're comparing those Ducks players or those other guys to Morrison or not...because they shouldn't be...compare Morrison's numbers to theirs and its silly....

Kwame and Olowakandi were both unproven commodities when they were drafted.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I think the main reason Powe is under the radar is that he is like 6'6"-6'7". I'm not saying he can't play, but being undersized and having a serious knee injury doesn't bode well.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Not sure if you're comparing those Ducks players or those other guys to Morrison or not...because they shouldn't be...compare Morrison's numbers to theirs and its silly....
> 
> Kwame and Olowakandi were both unproven commodities when they were drafted.


 I'm not comparing those players, I'm just pointing out that die-hard Duck fans were hyping up their favorite players and that it is to be expected from fans. 

I fell all players are unproven at the NBA level. But if I had to rank what players are most "proven" going into the draft it would look like this:

1) Multiple year starter at a major conference school.
2) Multiple year starter in a powerful Euro league.
3tie) Frosh/Soph at major conference school. 
3tie) Multiple year starter at a mid-major conference school.
4) High school players
5) Foriegn players from no-name leagues.

Olawakandi went to Pacific, so he would fall in my 3rd category.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> I'm not comparing those players, I'm just pointing out that die-hard Duck fans were hyping up their favorite players and that it is to be expected from fans.
> 
> I fell all players are unproven at the NBA level. But if I had to rank what players are most "proven" going into the draft it would look like this:
> 
> ...


Where would Morrison fall in your analysis, considering he's in a mid-major conference, but his best play comes when he's playing the best teams....?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Where would Morrison fall in your analysis, considering he's in a mid-major conference, but his best play comes when he's playing the best teams....?


 He doesn't really fit any category...

He has experience playing against top-notch schools, but doesn't have the season long grind against top talent. So I'd say somewhere inbetween the two.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea, Powe is definitely a player I wouldn't mind seeing us draft...He not only has perfect footwork and is a beast in the paint, he's also starting to show that he has a little range...He would be a perfect guy to battle Z-bo for minutes and even a starting job a couple years down the road...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what pick range do you think he will be there to be picked in the draft?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> what pick range do you think he will be there to be picked in the draft?


I don't know, he's a hard player to read for me right now....He doesn't get the publicity of a lot of players ahead of him in the draft, but a lot of GM's do their homework and know whats going on...If I had to guess as of right now I'd say I think he'd be a late teens or early 20's pick...I think it'd be perfect if he was around for our late first rounder...


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Draftexpress, which is a site that is usually fairly good on picks, has him at #43, but they don't watch the West Coast as much.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Right about now I pretty much hate Leon Powe. He is a beast and single handidly beat the Ducks last night. They had no asnwer for him and towards the end Oregon was letting him score but not fouling him. One of the most exciting games I have ever seen.  Sad to see the ducks fall short, but I think they finally played the way they should have been playing all year. Hopefully next season they will come out fighting and show the Pac-10 what the hype was all about.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I've heard that Powe is likely to return to Cal for his senior year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> I've heard that Powe is likely to return to Cal for his senior year.


Powe's only a Sophmore so he'd have to stay around for two years for his senior year...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ah, thought he was a junior. Well, I heard he's likely to return to Cal next year. I thought that was his senior year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Powe has entered his name in the draft...

I would love for us to draft him with our Detroit pick...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

cool if the 7'0 from china that can play all the positions insint available then draft powe.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Powe's game will give people headaches next season.

People like Jay Jenson.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Powe has entered his name in the draft...
> 
> I would love for us to draft him with our Detroit pick...


Me too. I made a point to watch him play right after you originally started this thread and he was pretty impressive. He was a monster against the Ducks.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

In a Draft Express article he's only *6'6.5"*. He's very undersized for a PF.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

QRICH said:


> In a Draft Express article he's only *6'6.5"*. He's very undersized for a PF.


Can you link me to that article...I find it hard believing that he's only 6'6.5...I saw him play against Oregon State live this year and he seemed from what I saw to be much bigger than only 6'6"...Then again he plays much bigger than that....Charles Barkley was only measured at like 6'4"...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If he is there at 30, and we pick Morrison, he is IMO a no- brainer pick. Gotta grab him. I see little difference b/t him and Diague, other than injury history.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

QRICH said:


> In a Draft Express article he's only *6'6.5"*. He's very undersized for a PF.


Too much emphasis on where the top of a players head is. Standing reach and wingspan is more important. That's why Diogu is fine despite being shorter than the average PF. His numbers at the predraft camp will be big for Powe and his stock.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

iverson101 said:


> His numbers at the predraft camp will be big for Powe and his stock.


 :yes: Every year I add more to a pre-draft measurements file I keep on my computer.

Like Diogu, Powe's ability to add a semblance of a mid-range game and defend somebody effectively will largely determine his success in the league.

STOMP


----------

